# Cattle guards for goats?



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Anyone know if they can work? we have one tiny dwarf buckling 2 mini (med size) toggs, and 3 small Oberhaslis--

It would be great if we could put one in (not a gate) at the pasture entrance so then the dogs could still have free run and the goats would stay out of the house yard area and off the deck and out of the garage (they broke the top of the laundry machine standing on it)...


----------



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

It's unlikely a cattle guard would work for goats. They are just to agile - look at how they leap and climb on rocks. If they couldn't jump it they would most likely just walk across it.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Cattle guards with goats is a train wreck waiting to happen. As the previous poster pointed out, they are way to agile and will probably simply jump them. If they fall short or try to walk across, the chances are fairly good they will fall through and break a leg trying to get out.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Ok oK ! Just a thought (well granpas you guys...)... Thx for the feedback.... (sigh back to the drawing board darn it)...


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Are you not wanting to put in a gate because it restricts the dogs? If that is the case, why not just modify the gate with a 'doggy door' so to speak? If you, your husband, father, or someone else you know is handy, you could literally put a doggy door with a key that would allow the key on the dogs collar to open the door but still keep the goats contained. Just a suggestion.


----------

